# Theme compile error, please help



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay I'm using cobalt theme, and just trying to make some edits to help me learn. So far I have setup sdk, adb, java, and I have all the proper variables in the path. Apk multi tool starts properly with no errors. And I have NotePad++.

First, I pull the theme apk, and put it in the modding folder. Then I decompile it. That's goes fine, I believe. It ends up in the project folder.

What I'm trying to do is simply remove some png files that I don't like. For example, I have blacked out Talk, this theme makes the friend list grey. So I delete the two grey png files for that list. Then it has a flashing notification icon as well. So I delete all the images except the brightest png for the icon. In total there are 25 pngs deleted.

This is where I try to compile, and I get an error. Option 22 says file not found.

So first, is there another step to setting up apk multi tool just to edit a theme apk?

Second, can you not just delete images...without having to do something else? Is there another file that must be edited to match the fact that I deleted those pictures?

Please help, or at least point me to the best guide ever. Every thing I have found talks about framework-res and systemui editing.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bump. Someone please help me out here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------

